# [OT] Thank you for preventing the EU software patents draft

## furanku

Hi!

I'm sorry, I don't speak any polish at all, but I think all open source users and programmers in Europe are happy that the EU software patent law was put on hold due to a last minute intervention from Poland!

Frank

----------

## ketjow

Yeah, we all are happy - for now at least. But I fear that this is not the end of the fight over patents and It will finally end like in the USA  :Sad: 

----------

## Pepek

 *ketjow wrote:*   

> Yeah, we all are happy - for now at least. But I fear that this is not the end of the fight over patents and It will finally end like in the USA 

 

I hope not.

P.S. I'm very happy too.

Cheers.  :Cool: 

----------

## Tommm

let's wait until the whole thing is resolved... all we can do now is to keep our fingers crossed  :Razz: 

----------

## AlterEgo

Thanks guys, integrity is always welcome within the EU    :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

Our politicians at least did a good job with that  :Laughing: .

----------

## Strus

Have You seen that ? http://thankpoland.info/

----------

## furanku

 *Strus wrote:*   

> Have You seen that ? http://thankpoland.info/

 

No, I didn't know about that before. I just signed the letter.

----------

